# Nismo R tune help



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi I am a 240sx driver but recently learned about the R tune Nismo 350z. I have been trying to get one for about 2 months now and have come up empty handed. Do any of you know where I can buy a R-tune nismo 350z?? any help will do. p.s. I have seen several S-tune nismo 350z's but thats not the model I am looking for. thanks again!!!


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

The S or R tune Nismo are not models sold, the dealers just take advanatage and add all of the S-tune parts and sell it as such you are probably betteroff being it without the parts and dooing the installs yourself.

As for the R tune you will probably not see them sell them like since R-Tune parts are "off Road" only while the S-Tune are street.


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

westpak said:


> The S or R tune Nismo are not models sold, the dealers just take advanatage and add all of the S-tune parts and sell it as such you are probably betteroff being it without the parts and dooing the installs yourself.
> 
> As for the R tune you will probably not see them sell them like since R-Tune parts are "off Road" only while the S-Tune are street.


Wow are you serious? that really sucks, so your telling me the only way for me to get one is to order it through the dealer?? this is a major let down, I never should have sold my 300z!!!


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

Bluehydro8 said:


> Wow are you serious? that really sucks, so your telling me the only way for me to get one is to order it through the dealer?? this is a major let down, I never should have sold my 300z!!!


Well you can buy the Nismo parts but most of them are through the dealers, you can get them from other performance parts stores but probably not at much of a discount. The beifit of buying them through the dealer and haveing them installed by them is thta they be covered under warranty, not much of a benefit sinc emost of the S tune parts are not that much of a problem regarding warranty issues.

Also the dealer is probably the only ones that would sell a Nismo S Tune Car since the parts added are not that great compare to other parts out there, but if you are stuck on getting one send me the money and I will put one together for you  And again since the R Tune parts are labeled "off road" only yo uprobably wont see that sold new as such.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Don't waste your money getting all the Nismo parts. While some of them are good you can get much better from other companies, and NISMO parts tend to be more expensive then other brands that are just as good/better.


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> Don't waste your money getting all the Nismo parts. While some of them are good you can get much better from other companies, and NISMO parts tend to be more expensive then other brands that are just as good/better.


Ok, say theoredically I wanted a 350z that looks like an R-Tune, what do I need to be comparable to the Nismo? I know where I can get the body kit but I don't know anything about the 350z, im a 300z and 240sx drive.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Bluehydro8 said:


> Ok, say theoredically I wanted a 350z that looks like an R-Tune, what do I need to be comparable to the Nismo? I know where I can get the body kit but I don't know anything about the 350z, im a 300z and 240sx drive.


You can get the Nismo ground effects, and the LMGT4 wheels and put them on a track model, or buy a enthusiast and get a better big brake package (stoptech). Get a crawford plenum, crawford headers, and crawford cats. Get Koni struts and shocks, RSR springs, and Hotchkis sways. Get any of the exhausts since they are all good. If you want you can get the Nismo exhaust since it is a pretty good set-up. Also a JWT flywheel and clutch package. Just don't be blinded by getting Nismo parts; they aren't the best and they are overpriced. An s-tune that the dealer sells will be ridiculously expensive.


----------



## maximZ (Dec 9, 2004)

Last time I was at my local Nissan dealer they had a "Nismo Z". It was an Enthusiast model with the Nismo parts installed....for $7k more.


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> You can get the Nismo ground effects, and the LMGT4 wheels and put them on a track model, or buy a enthusiast and get a better big brake package (stoptech). Get a crawford plenum, crawford headers, and crawford cats. Get Koni struts and shocks, RSR springs, and Hotchkis sways. Get any of the exhausts since they are all good. If you want you can get the Nismo exhaust since it is a pretty good set-up. Also a JWT flywheel and clutch package. Just don't be blinded by getting Nismo parts; they aren't the best and they are overpriced. An s-tune that the dealer sells will be ridiculously expensive.


 I think I might get the wheels and ground effects and put them on a 350z, here is my last question... which Z is the bestto go for, i have driven a Track edition but never an enthusiast, which is best for my purposes. I do a lot of touge and drift. your right the nismo S tune at the dealer costs $43,000! thats a lot for a car that bearly make it past 300 hp


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Bluehydro8 said:


> I think I might get the wheels and ground effects and put them on a 350z, here is my last question... which Z is the bestto go for, i have driven a Track edition but never an enthusiast, which is best for my purposes. I do a lot of touge and drift. your right the nismo S tune at the dealer costs $43,000! thats a lot for a car that bearly make it past 300 hp


Er none if your going to just ruin it drifting. I would just get a base and mod the hell out of it and get the 3.9evo + nismo LSD. Plus big brake package and what I already listed.


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> Er none if your going to just ruin it drifting. I would just get a base and mod the hell out of it and get the 3.9evo + nismo LSD. Plus big brake package and what I already listed.


To tell you the truth, I was only planning on autocrossing it and maybe some touge. I already have a 240sx for drift. the problem with my 240sx is that it cant be driven daily thus enters the 350z.


----------



## imoz (Jul 4, 2005)

To have the dealer build-your-own R-Tune 350Z will run you about $13k in NISMO parts on top of the price of the car, plus lots of labor.

The S-Tune gets you things like coilovers, swaybars, the body kit, etc. The R-Tune adds things like cams and headers etc.

If you're willing/able to drop that kind of cash on top of the price of the car, I would say buy someone's already fully built and twin turbo'd Z33. Or do it yourself, will cost about $20k for parts and labor.


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

imoz said:


> To have the dealer build-your-own R-Tune 350Z will run you about $13k in NISMO parts on top of the price of the car, plus lots of labor.
> 
> The S-Tune gets you things like coilovers, swaybars, the body kit, etc. The R-Tune adds things like cams and headers etc.
> 
> If you're willing/able to drop that kind of cash on top of the price of the car, I would say buy someone's already fully built and twin turbo'd Z33. Or do it yourself, will cost about $20k for parts and labor.


Actually I just bought a 2005 track and put a Vortech S/C on it, thats enought for me.


----------



## imoz (Jul 4, 2005)

How are you liking the Vortech? I've been thinking of getting one myself. Does the car feel a lot faster just seat of the pants when you are driving it?


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

imoz said:


> How are you liking the Vortech? I've been thinking of getting one myself. Does the car feel a lot faster just seat of the pants when you are driving it?


The car feels very fast in comparison to stock, the low end and mid rpm's are really really seat of your pants! The top end also got significantly better. When I first bought the car my friend with an evolution schooled me...then again he also has like almost 350hp in it. After I installed the s/c kit, his evo was having slight trouble keeping up with me. My 350z produces a little bit more torque then his 4G63. I managed to beat an evo,sti and even a stock 03 corvett. I highly recomend this kit, plus its shinny! :thumbup:


----------



## HKSPWR (May 17, 2005)

*HKS*

I put the HKS S/C on my Z. Very nice kit. Comes with oil cooler, intercooler, it runs on its on oil system so no tapping of the oil pan, no hot engine oil in the S/C, adds 2 extra injectors so you run 8 injectors, upgraded HKS fuel system. NO tuning just plug it in and go. Here is the complete Nismo bodykit on my car.







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]















[/IMG]


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nice looking Z... Are you the one that posted the vid of the supercharger way back when?


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

That is an incredible looking Z. How well does your HKS kit perform? I have a the Vortech and its nice but would love to know how yours does.


----------

